# INM Online Messages Visa Renwal



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to the INM office in Chapala to renew my Visa (FM3, even tho that's an outdated term); I handed them my online application, payment proof from bank, photos, old FM3. All was accepted and I'm watching the progress online at the INM site. 

The last message is:

*Se permite el pre registro en línea de su información
Delegación Local Rivera de Chapala
Aviso:
Para la expedición de su Forma Migratoria, registre o actualice sus datos aquí.*

It seems to be saying I can pre-register online, though that step was completed before I went to their offices...and the link I get when I hit "aqui" is blank. 

Do I just hold tight and wait for more useful messages?? I was at INM and started this process 3 days ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Click on it. It is a personal data form, which you would have to do by hand at the office and return again. You'll save time by doing it online, then going to the office, where it will magically appear on their computer screens and expedite the issuance of your new 'credencial', probably at that moment.
Be happy!


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob, 

That form was also handed in when I went to INM (I had the papeleria in San Antonio do all the pre-paperwork, including the personal info re: height/weight/education). 

Plus, when I click on 'aqui' there's nothing on that link...sort of a blank boilerplate page.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Then, I guess that a visit to INM is in order. They'll know.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

I found this online at a Yucatan site, so I'm just gonna wait this out a bit longer. 

_There’s a HICCUP in INM’s website that now notifies the renewal applicant that they should click on a link (“aqui”) to go to a page to enter their personal information online...but since their personal data is already in the system, the website just sends the person to a non-functioning page with no place to enter data. Clicking on the resulting INM active buttons, simply re-routes the applicant back to the opening page, starting a Ground Hog Day’s endless loop.

Our Merida INM personnel agreed today that the website was incorrect, and was not working properly when it sends out the notice asking entry of personal information. Instead of trying to (re)enter your personal information online, just continue your process as normal, ignore the website notification._


----------

